# Remington Kleanbore primer problem



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

I went to the range today for some fun with the Omega z5 muzzleloader. I picked up a pack of Kleanbore 209 primers because I heard great things about them. Well I had nothing but trouble and problems with these things. These primers are way to dirty. I managed to get 3 loads to ignite, it took 10 primers to get it done though. My first shot was fine from a perfectly clean barrel and breech plug, the second shot took 3 primers to ignite. My 3rd shot finally went off once I cleaned the nipple of all the crap from the primers and used a pick to open up the flame hole. All the primers seemed to be rusty and dirty after ingintion I have never seen this with the winchester ones. Any one else experience this?

I was shooting 100g of pyrodex and a 240g lead tc bullet in sabot. I had no problems what so ever last month with same load but using winchester w209 primers. I shot off an email to remington to see if there have been some bad batches.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

I tried them earlier this year and had two of them not ignite the 777 I was using after a couple shots. After I picked the breech plug, they worked but I've never had to do this with any other primer after only two shots. I also could not tell any difference whatsoever between the Klean-bore primers and the Winchesters I normally use as far as fouling. I will keep using the Winchesters but I might try the new 777 primers when I run out. I haven't heard how they perform yet though or whether they are any cleaner.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

remington primers burn the least hot of the major 209 primers.

then CCI's, then Winchesters. Federals burn the hottest.

i like winchesters. the remington kleenbore primers are nothing but their 209's packaged for muzzleloading.

the new winchester 777 primers seem to be a real improvement (cleanliness), from what i've read.


----------

